# Road Trips



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2018)

Movie and television series often portray road trips as amazing experiences that provide the people embarking upon them with great memories and interesting encounters that may also provide to be learning experiences. In fact, I believe that it would not be too great of an exaggeration to say that the media has made out road trips to be an American pastime, a rite-of-passage for individuals in their teens and twenties.

Unfortunately, reality may not always agree with fiction, because, as much as I do not like to admit it, I have never yet been on a road trip, at this point in my life. To be more specific, I have never been on a multi-day journey to multiple destinations far from my home with friends accompanying me. To be fair, I have driven to locations in Connecticut, Rhode Island, the far north of Massachusetts, and New Hampshire, but those were all one or two hour journeys at most, and were incredibly tedious, because they comprised of driving to a single location for a single purpose and then returning home, with myself as the only passenger; my idea of a road trip is driving to multiple locations for multiple purposes, with each expedition being short in duration, and, of course, a vehicle full of my friends with whom to share the experience.

Actually, for the thirtieth birthday, my brother and I drove to two locations in Massachusetts and one in New Hampshire, and our cousin and his partner joined us for part of the journey, so that was a miniature road trip, in a sense. Also, my brother’s bachelor party in August will be in upstate New York, which I shall reach via a _four-hour-long_ drive by car, passing from Massachusetts, through New Hampshire, then Vermont, and finally into New York. I really hope that one or more of my brother’s other groomsmen shall carpool with me, because the tedium if being alone in my car for a duration such as that will be absolutely unbearable, and I also shall need to stop approximately every hour to stretch, eat, use the restroom, and so forth, but it will not be a true road trip, in my mind, because I will be traveling to one destination for one purpose, rather than multiple destinations for multiple purposes. One of my cousins, who lives in Ohio, shall be married in December, and my parents, brother, and myself shall drive there, a trip that may take as much as ten hours, which makes me believe that it would be better for us to take an airplane; I am not certain if that shall qualify as a road trip, either, for the same reason that I mentioned, before.

My parents have said that road trips were most popular during the 70’s and 80’s (not coincidentally, some of the best-known movies featuring road trips were made in those decades), because people could more easily afford to embark upon them, then. Today, fewer people can afford to take time off from work to embark upon a road trip for a week or more, and that is unfortunately the reason for which I have not done so; I cannot afford to take sufficient time off from work to go out driving in my car for several consecutive days.

Of course, I certainly do not feel as if my life is incomplete or unfulfilled because I have not embarked upon a road trip, as romanticized by countless teen comedy movies, but it still would be nice if I could do so at least once in my life.

What does everyone else say about this? Have you ever embarked upon a road trip? What can you say about them? Are they as great as the media portrays them to be? What advice can you offer for someone who wishes to embark upon such a trip?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 19, 2018)

*What does everyone else say about this?*    Nothing much really

*Have you ever embarked upon a road trip?*   Nope

*What can you say about them?*    Nothing

*Are they as great as the media portrays them to be?*    IDK

*What advice can you offer for someone who wishes to embark upon such a trip?*    No Advice

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

I fucking love road trips!!!  Next to airports, I've made the most random and surprisingly long-last friendships on road trips.  I try to do them as often as I can.  One of my goals is eventually to do one hitting all of the Lower 48, at least half of Canada's provinces, and probably ending in Alaska.  I've read many blogs of people doing similar stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> *What does everyone else say about this?*    Nothing much really
> 
> *Have you ever embarked upon a road trip?*   Nope
> 
> ...



If that is all that you have to say on this subject, why did you even bother to post in this thread?


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is all that you have to say on this subject, why did you even bother to post in this thread?


Well, one of your questions was "Have you ever embarked upon a road trip?", and I based all my answers on that question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 20, 2018)

I went on a 3 day road trip once.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 20, 2018)

If you have a lot of friends with good senses of humor road trips are a blast.  Road trips with two toddlers in the backseat?  You're rolling the dice.  Just driving on your own is usually lame unless the scenery is great or you just really love driving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Island (Jun 20, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To be fair, I have driven to locations in Connecticut, Rhode Island, the far north of Massachusetts, and New Hampshire, but those were all one or two hour journeys at most, and were incredibly tedious, because they comprised of driving to a single location for a single purpose and then returning home, with myself as the only passenger; my idea of a road trip is driving to multiple locations for multiple purposes, with each expedition being short in duration, and, of course, a vehicle full of my friends with whom to share the experience.


New England is great because of how close everything is. You can take a day trip to Rhode Island and be home in time for dinner if you live in Connecticut or Massachusetts, for example. I did that last year when my parents came to visit. We took a day-trip to Providence, which ended up being slightly underwhelming but fun nonetheless.

I also did a trip last year where we stayed in Boston for a night and then traveled north to Portland, Maine for a couple days. It was gucci.

My longest trip recently was to Montreal last year. We stopped in a college town just north of Springfield that has my favorite brunch place ever, visited a couple semi-famous breweries in Vermont, stayed in Burlington for the night, and then spent a couple days in Montreal.

Road trips are best when you can take your time, imo. It's nice to be able to stop in some random city to relax before hitting the road again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2018)

I've taken long drives with friends, but never a road trip. I can imagine how fun they might be.

In December, we're doing a 2 day road trip from Seattle to Anaheim, with around 14 people. Should be fun.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 21, 2018)

I love road trips. I love driving, too, so even when I drive from one town to another for 2-3 hours by myself I hardly find it boring. And stopping every hour, really?

Road trips were always a blast for me, and I agree with the banana that I have made lots of friends like that.Like everyone though, I wish I had more time to travel (and the older I get, the less time I have and it's a lot harder to organize with friends because they are also busy). But I use every chance I get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)

Smoke said:


> I've taken long drives with friends, but never a road trip. I can imagine how fun they might be.
> 
> In December, we're doing a 2 day road trip from Seattle to Anaheim, with around 14 people. Should be fun.


Wow.  Tour bus?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2018)

Even better, we're Mexican.


Nah, it'll be a caravan.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 24, 2018)

Depends on who you’re with


I’ve never been on a road trip with friends who weren’t just family friends(well unless you count school field trips) so they’re just meh afaic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2018)

Last roadtrip I had was a convoy to amsterdam.

taking my new car to the nurburgring later this year to destroy the ring.


----------



## Eros (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't been on a proper road trip in quite some time. But I've been on road trips to other parts of Missouri, to Texas and back, to Nebraska and back, and also to Colorado and back. I've always enjoyed a good road trip. I've also been on parts of the famed Route 66.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 25, 2018)

Road trips are great fun. They're stressful to coordinate sometimes, because you'll inevitably reach a point where you and your friends have a divergence in interests, but I think that adds to the experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Everlong (Jun 26, 2018)

took a road trip to new orleans without my mom knowing when I was 17 and it was pretty great except I hit a bus and had to lie about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2018)

Everlong said:


> took a road trip to new orleans without my mom knowing when I was 17 and it was pretty great except I hit a bus and had to lie about it



Is New Orleans far from where you live? Please do not reveal where you actually live, only if New Orleans is close to or far from it.


----------



## selfconcile (Jun 26, 2018)

I personally hate being in a car for more than an hour for various reasons, so can't really imagine myself going on a road trip. 

My cousin from Europe likes to backpack to various places (particularly exotic ones), and though I'm sure at least part of his travels are spent in a car, it isn't a road trip per se. He also prefers to meet people at his destinations, particularly other travelers.

I can't comment for sure since I'm not in the US or Europe, but I_ figure _that, even though you can get around to a lot of different countries by car in the EU, backpacking is a) more popular there than in the States, and it is b) more popular than road trips because c) gas is pretty expensive there  maybe?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is New Orleans far from where you live? Please do not reveal where you actually live, only if New Orleans is close to or far from it.


What if he wants to reveal where he lives or lived?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Everlong (Jun 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is New Orleans far from where you live? Please do not reveal where you actually live, only if New Orleans is close to or far from it.



it was like a twelve hour drive and my friend and I drove there friday afternoon and came back sunday night also this was like a month before katrina hit or something close like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What if he wants to reveal where he lives or lived?



If he does, that is his choice, but I hope that has the wisdom to realize that doing so may not be beneficial for him.



Everlong said:


> it was like a twelve hour drive and my friend and I drove there friday afternoon and came back sunday night also this was like a month before katrina hit or something close like that



I am very glad that you were not in the city when the hurricane struck, as that would have been disastrous; I remember that I was in Boston no more than two days before the Boston Marathon bombing in 2013, and was very glad that I had not decided to go to Boston two days later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Jun 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If he does, that is his choice, but I hope that has the wisdom to realize that doing so may not be beneficial for him.


In what way?


----------



## Eros (Jun 27, 2018)

I've been thinking about how it's time to go out to California. Who wants to go with me?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 27, 2018)

Eros said:


> I've been thinking about how it's time to go out to California. Who wants to go with me?



Oh man, driving through all of Cali would be great. The only thing I am jealous of you murricans is having such vast roads and so many states to visit with no real borders. I love driving to death, so that would be awesome.


----------



## Eros (Jun 27, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Oh man, driving through all of Cali would be great. The only thing I am jealous of you murricans is having such vast roads and so many states to visit with no real borders. I love driving to death, so that would be awesome.


I just wish we had high speed trains and that we actually didn't have borders in all honesty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2018)

Island said:


> In what way?



If he reveals his place of residence, someone may break into his house and kill him, or at least stalk him wherever he goes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Jun 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If he reveals his place of residence, someone may break into his house and kill him, or at least stalk him wherever he goes.


oh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2018)

Island said:


> oh



Surely, you considered that idea before I mentioned it?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If he reveals his place of residence, someone may break into his house and kill him, or at least stalk him wherever he goes.



If someone walks down the stairs, he may slip, fall, and die.

If someone crosses the road, a drunk driver may run a red light and hit him.

If someone eats a bowl of noodles, he may slurp one too quickly, choke, and die.

If... may... kill...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 28, 2018)

There you go.

Oh you know what? This one summarizes it properly.


Bring booze, bring weed.

Minus all the hipster white boy shit.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 13, 2018)

Wanna go on a road trip to the Southwest states. Maybe in the fall or next spring when it isn’t too hot.

Gonna be doing one soon to San Fran


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck roadtrips. Plane is the way to go.


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 24, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Even better, we're Mexican.
> 
> 
> Nah, it'll be a caravan.


We are?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2018)

Si


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

Mmmmmm, friend has bought a new Mustang, so ideally going on a *fast as fuck *road trip this fall.

Get friends that like to travel op.

Friends who aren't broke.



Island said:


> New England is great because of how close everything is. You can take a day trip to Rhode Island and be home in time for dinner if you live in Connecticut or Massachusetts, for example. I did that last year when my parents came to visit. We took a day-trip to Providence, which ended up being slightly underwhelming but fun nonetheless.
> 
> I also did a trip last year where we stayed in Boston for a night and then traveled north to Portland, Maine for a couple days. It was gucci.
> 
> ...



Are you on east coast, wanna meet in a men's bathroom stall and discuss DDJ's life sometime? 

*wink wink*


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 25, 2018)

i love em
have never stayed overnight at a hotel or in a car during a roadtrip though, its usually just socal or heading to norcal to visit family so we end up sleeping there. 
im grateful to live in california, our freeway views are beautiful. best experience. nice to stop by a random exit to get some in n out or mcdonalds. go to the beach to use a public restroom or to avoid traffic. so nice seeing the ocean and mountains and valleys.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 25, 2018)

a roadtrip on the entire 101 is def on my bucketlist. i get so wet thinking about big sur. fucking majestic.


----------



## Natty (Aug 25, 2018)

Roadtrips are fun! Used to drive to Kelowna, BC with my brother and his partner. Jamming out, seeing the BC mountains, beautiful. Good sleeps on my partner's lap too, good stuff. That's only a 12 hour trip if you're including stops (usually on the BC border to get cheaper alcohol and a stop near Vernon).

My favorite was one where my old high school buds and I went to Banff. Only a four hour drive but it was filled with top of our lungs screaming out mumford and sons lyrics and we stayed at a hotel and shared one big ass room. Proceeded to sneak alcohol in the hot tub area and got drunk as fuck. Throw up and keep drinking and dancing and stuff. Went skiing the next couple of days and ended up doing a trip to Fairmont hot springs, do that, have a nice dinner, drive through the most treacherous snow storm on the side of a mountain, make it back to the hotel and do the hot tub shit all over again. Good times. We made a trip to the club too, my male friends weren't able to dance with any girls but one of their gfs and myself danced with a couple of girls! Stopped by the Mcdonalds and I danced and sang the shit out of Fireworks by Katy Perry and attracted the attention of a couple of ozzies, we hung out with them for a bit cause they were so chill, then we parted ways. They were assholes, my friends, but it was a great time. So much skiing too, we went to like 4 different hills on that trip, I love skiing.

Media has a tendency to make anything look super great, but I short trips like the above are sooooo worth. There's down time and all that, which is what movies skip over, but the down time is a needed break for what the high intensity moments entail. You need a break! Once you reach your mid twenties, you've either just finished school, moved out, or have obligations like work. It's hard to make time for even a long weekend depending on work, and trying to sync 4+ people's schedules is hard to do.

My tip for people wanting to have a road trip, make sure your friends are fun to travel with. On the first trip, do a short trip to a destination where there's fun shit to do. You don't know if your buds are tolerable in a small car/van for 4 or more hours until you actually do it. Make sure you have a destination and something fun to do there, road trip for the sake of one is just shitty. Have friends who can drive, only one person driving the whole time sucks for them. Uhhhhh, bring money? DRINK LOTS WOO


----------

